# using two mixers simultaneously



## realizeofficial (Nov 23, 2012)

can someone describe to me or point me in the direction of how to use two mixers at the same time? specifically, my friend and i want to dj together with each using our own mixer. i have thought of a few ways this is possible but i want to know the professional way.

i am using a xone db4, xone k2, and my laptop with traktor.
he is using a xone 92, xone 1d, audio 8, and his laptop with traktor.

i was thinking of plugging my booth out into one of his channels (or into one of his aux channels to keep all four of his channels open), but i get the feeling that this would take a toll on some of the sound quality. am i on the right track here or is there something more effective? is this safe for the mixers?

furthermore, how would we keep the music in sync? i read a little bit about sending midi over ethernet? also, i don't know anything about using midi clocks but let me know if reading up more on that is what this would take. this second part might be better to ask on a traktor/digital djing forum, but as long as we can sort out the mixer joining issue that'd be great.

thanks.


----------



## cmckeeman (Nov 23, 2012)

aslong as you don't overload the mixer it shouldn't have any negative affects on the audio, as for keeping the music synced i don't know


----------



## len (Nov 23, 2012)

The question is, do you need to monitor each others inputs (turntables/serato, etc?) before they go to the mains speakers? This might be more trouble than its worth, but getting monitor feeds from both to the other mixer seems like your big problem. There's probably an aux send on each that can be run to a third input on the other mixer, but that only gives you the output from each mixer to monitor, not the input.


----------



## museav (Nov 23, 2012)

realizeofficial said:


> can someone describe to me or point me in the direction of how to use two mixers at the same time? specifically, my friend and i want to dj together with each using our own mixer. i have thought of a few ways this is possible but i want to know the professional way.




len said:


> The question is, do you need to monitor each others inputs (turntables/serato, etc?) before they go to the mains speakers? This might be more trouble than its worth, but getting monitor feeds from both to the other mixer seems like your big problem. There's probably an aux send on each that can be run to a third input on the other mixer, but that only gives you the output from each mixer to monitor, not the input.


This may be a more general question in terms of what you envision by "use two mixers at the same time" and "dj together with each using our own mixer". Combining outputs or feeding the output of one mixer as an input into the other mixer is one thing. As len noted, combining monitoring takes it to another level. Sharing sources, controls, etc. seems to go beyond that. And it all seems to potentially get even more complex as you apparently have not only two mixers but also two laptops, two different interfaces/controllers and a third audio interface. So whether you are simply envisioning the two mixer outputs being combined or one mixer as a source to the other may be quite different than if you are envisioning more complex interaction, shared sources, etc.


----------



## realizeofficial (Nov 23, 2012)

len: no, we don't need to monitor each other's inputs. i think you are correct in saying that it would be more trouble than it's worth. i'm thinking that with enough practice we can intuitively collaborate and not need to be able to monitor each other's incoming tracks.

museav: i see what you are saying and i was just looking for a way to use one mixer as a source to the other.

to sum up, would the best method be to connect booth or aux from one mixer into the other?

or another idea i just had, could we connect the booth from mixer 1 into an input on mixer 2 and the booth from mixer 2 into an input on mixer 1 and essentially be able to monitor each other's music?


----------



## Aman121 (Nov 23, 2012)

So if your using one mxer as a source to the other, just run the second mixer into an aux or channel input on the other mixer. It really doesn't matter.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 23, 2012)

Build a passive summing box. See Why Not Wye?


----------



## len (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm no audio engineer, but I think if you're combining output from 2 dj mixers, the best thing might be to run each into a third mixer. That way, both outputs can be more balanced in the final mix. Kind of like when a drummer has 10 mics on his kit, typically that's run to a sub-mixer, then into the main console. The drummer can tweak his sound for each song (more kick on this, more snare or cymbals on that) without having to communicate all that the the FOH person.


----------



## avkid (Nov 24, 2012)

Really, a cheap two channel mixer would probably be the easiest thing.
You could then crossfade between the two and have seamless monitoring.


----------



## WooferHound (Nov 25, 2012)

realizeofficial said:


> or another idea i just had, could we connect the booth from mixer 1 into an input on mixer 2 and the booth from mixer 2 into an input on mixer 1 and essentially be able to monitor each other's music?



Don't connect your mixers like that
you could end up with a hardwired feedback loop doing that


----------



## realizeofficial (Nov 25, 2012)

WooferHound said:


> Don't connect your mixers like that
> you could end up with a hardwired feedback loop doing that



ok, cool. that's good to know. why not just connect the booth from mixer 1 into aux on mixer 2?

doesn't using a cheap two channel mixer affect the overall sound quality? if we're using higher end mixers and then routing the sound through a cheaper mixer?


----------



## ejsandstrom (Nov 25, 2012)

avkid said:


> Really, a cheap two channel mixer would probably be the easiest thing.
> You could then crossfade between the two and have seamless monitoring.




realizeofficial said:


> ok, cool. that's good to know. why not just connect the booth from mixer 1 into aux on mixer 2?
> 
> doesn't using a cheap two channel mixer affect the overall sound quality? if we're using higher end mixers and then routing the sound through a cheaper mixer?



Then dont go cheap. Using a third mixer is the best (and IMHO the only) way.


----------



## realizeofficial (Nov 25, 2012)

ejsandstrom said:


> Then dont go cheap. Using a third mixer is the best (and IMHO the only) way.



ok. that would be a good method if my pockets had no bottoms and this wasn't just a hobby/leisure thing... i would do that... but can someone just please point out the shortcomings in connecting the mix/booth to the aux via trs cables instead of ignoring this?


----------



## avkid (Nov 25, 2012)

realizeofficial said:


> doesn't using a cheap two channel mixer affect the overall sound quality? if we're using higher end mixers and then routing the sound through a cheaper mixer?


 Unless you're getting crossfader bleed I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are so stuck on doing it your way, then try it.


----------



## mstaylor (Nov 26, 2012)

You asked how to do it, Len gave you the best solution, others agreed. Will your way work, possibly, but not the best way.


----------



## realizeofficial (Nov 27, 2012)

i'm not stuck on doing it my way. i just wanted to know what the drawbacks were on my original idea and if there were any hazards involved in it or possible damage to equipment. aside from that, i don't know if i can afford a third mixer at this point, which is why i am hesitant towards that suggestion. thanks for any advice however.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 28, 2012)

40 dollars you would have your 3 rd mixer...


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Dec 8, 2012)

Better a summing box than a crappy mixer.

You don't need a mixer with any controls, since you have all you need on the two already (except for a master-master - but who cares).


----------

